# What did your dog weigh as a puppy/grown. How big will my mutt be?



## smk5495 (May 10, 2013)

Okay, first, don't tell me that line "There's no knowing with mutts" or anything of the sort. I KNOW. I get it. 
Now, with that outta the way. I've got a mixed breed puppy. He looks like a little lab, but I was told the mother was some kind of "shepard that doesn't grow" and then told "she was a cow dog mix". :doh:
Aka: Who knows. I can only guess. 
At 8 weeks, he was 4lbs. 9 weeks, he was 5. After a horrific life altering deworming, he's now gone through a bit of a growth spurt and is almost 11 weeks and about 9lbs.
Any guesses on his size?
How big was your dog as a puppy and how big is he/she now?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

8.5 at 11 weeks to me probably says about 30lbs as an adult.

Kylie was 7.5lbs at 4 months and is 12 at 1 year. 
Thud was 35lbs at 4 months and is 70ish now, at almost 7 months.

4 months is when we do rabies shots here, so that's the easiest weight for me to remember, but she was barely over a pound when we got her at 4 weeks, and grew a little less than a pound a week until 16 weeks, then slowed WAY down. Thud's pretty consistently done 10lbs/month, with an extra five pounds somewhere between 5-6 months.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I didn't have my current dogs as puppies. But my Lab was 8 pounds when we got her at 6 1/2 weeks, and she was 55-60 pounds when full grown.

So. . .assuming he may have been a bit stunted from the worms, I'm going to guess Tucker will be about 35 pounds.


----------



## smk5495 (May 10, 2013)

Oh good, 
I'm hoping he stays fairly small-medium. I've only ever adopted dogs full grown from the shelter, so I'm new to predicting this. All the weight calculators I've heard are fairly inaccurate until they're at least 4 months old.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Leah Lu was 3.4 pounds at 9 weeks old. She is now 15.9 pounds at nearly 9 months old. She is a Schnauzer/Poodle mix.

One of my rescues was about 30 pounds at 16 weeks and is now almost 80 pounds at 2 years old. That dog was a Lab/Dobie/Rott/Husky? mix ... and he is thin at that weight.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't have Pip or Maisy as puppies. But Squash was around 20# at 11 weeks, and he's around 80# full grown.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure about my female, but at 10 weeks my male was around 20lbs. At 4 months both were pushing 40lbs, and they're now around 65lbs at 2 and 3 years.

30-40lbs sounds about right to me.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

lol ok

I pulled my vet records for the dogs I had from pups and I find it really weird! it blew me away lol there goes my double at 4 month theory! I have always sworn by that theory lol 

ok so at 4 months
Happy was 13lbs
Misty was 8 lbs
Baby was 17lbs

full grown...all 3 are 30lbs lol, and to screw ya up more, height wise, Happy is 21", Baby is 17" and Misty is 18" all 3 are purebreds, Happy and Misty are the same breed.

my muttlys

Gem was 20lbs at 4 months, currently she is 45lbs but not done filling out

I didn't have anyone else at that age.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I would say your pup will be anywhere around 25-40 pounds full grown.

Jasper at 12 weeks was 17-18 pounds. He is now almost 9 months and 51 pounds. 
Sophie at 12 weeks was 9 pounds. She is now 29 pounds as an adult (and a little over weight)


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd say anywhere from 20-40, but probably around 30ish. 

Nola (miniature Dachshund) was:
2lbs 5oz @ 8 weeks old
5lbs 8ozs @ 6 months
9lbs @ 2 years (she has serious muscle)


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

My Doberman was 30lb at 13 weeks and is now about 73lb full grown.


----------



## victorino545 (Apr 8, 2013)

These stats are so different. Doesn't seem like there is any really way of telling other than I guess maybe knowing what the breed is. I am getting a kick out of Happy, Baby, Misty. I have Terrier mix who is suppose to get between 15-20 lbs according to vet. He weighed 7.9 lbs. at 12 wks and now at 5 mos weighs 13.4 lbs. He seems like he is putting on about pound a week. So will be interesting to see if he slows down now.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The general rules of thumb:
At about 4 - 5 mos, when the pup gets his adult teeth, he is about 50% of total adult weight. Adult weight = Current weight * 2
At 6 mos, Adult weight = Current weight * 1.5

Weigh the pup every month and guestimate out to about a year for the final weight. Some dogs fill out until 3 yo... but this is a guess 

These guesses have worked for all the dogs in my family (even with a change due to neutering)... but all of our dogs are between 50 - 100 lbs.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

My Bichon a male was about 10.7 pounds when we got him at 4 months. He was 20.7 last month he is now 19.7. as I have changed his food quite a bit. I think he is what he is suppose to be although most feel he is a tad overweight. I am trying to get him at 17 pounds (well ok I will take 18 LOL.) We walk 3 times a day usually for sure an entire hour. I had seen on the www. someplace that at 4 months you times that by 2. that would be there adult weight. At 20 my Benji would be about on target. The vet says he is "6" on there 1-10 scale being a bit overweight. (@20.7) I weigh him weekly at Pet smart scale. I am hoping for another pound loss in a month.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

Jax was just barely 2 lbs at 5 1/2 weeks. He's 9 months now at about 12-13lbs


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton is a dachshund mix (with what? WHO KNOWS!) and he was 3.8 lbs at 8 wks, then gained a pound a week for a month or so... then slowed down on the growth and has topped out at about 19.5 lbs (and 8" to shoulder ).


----------

